
Ex-Apple snr. engineer with 13 years experience gets rejected in 12 hours - Apocryphon
https://twitter.com/sanguish/status/840154438581002240
======
solipsism
What a useless thing to post here. Who knows why this guy may have been
rejected. I can think of a million reasons a company would rightly reject an
engineer, can even a very experienced one.

~~~
phonon
It's not that he was rejected, it's that he was rejected for _lacking
experience_!

Which is completely nonsensical given his background.

[https://twitter.com/sanguish/status/840293020041957376](https://twitter.com/sanguish/status/840293020041957376)

~~~
gumby
Not surprising. It was probably one of those companies where the manager said
"Minimum 8 years of Angular.js experience."

------
brians
I've never met this person. But he raises two interesting points:

First, that "ex-Apple is hard." Is it? The only ex-Apple people I've met have
been founding their own companies, clearly resting on FU money. They don't
seem to have it hard.

Second, that his friends still at Apple aren't answering him either---so maybe
something else is going on?

~~~
exodust
" _maybe something else is going on?_ "

Over-sharing about one's mental illness, "too much information", self-loathing
and private details don't help a person's job seeking efforts.

Regardless of one's engineering talent, which ironically is likely enhanced by
OCD, there's good and bad choices you can make when it comes to publishing
details of your personal life.

Tweets like this "I am a total failure. My entire world is crashing down
around me... Fuck the world..."

While initially expressing a moment in one's life, when left published online
they emit an unwanted after-image that misrepresents their initial fleeting
nature.

Twitter needs an optional expiry date for tweets you mean in the moment but
that don't represent your life in general.

"A few weeks ago my therapist I'd had for 18+ months essentially fired me. She
said that she didn't think we were getting anywhere"... That info it best left
between patient and therapist.

Why do people think their gritty life details read like a Tolstoy novel?

